# Very primitive marking gauge



## brille (Apr 9, 2014)

I already had a marking gauge, but it ’s one with pins and I don’t like it. So I made this one some times ago from some beech and a cutter of a rotary knife I had. No beauty, but it works really good.


----------



## hawkeye10 (Jul 28, 2015)

Uwe that looks pretty good to me. I bet it works good to.


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

looks like a thing of beauty to me...


----------



## DesertRatTom (Jul 3, 2012)

I like practical solutions and this is certainly that.


----------



## Rogerdodge (Apr 24, 2014)

Stick486 said:


> looks like a thing of beauty to me...


And as the man said " A thing of beauty is a joy for ever ! "




Rog


----------



## Ray Newman (Mar 9, 2009)

"And as the man said 'A thing of beauty is a joy for ever!' "
--RodgerDodge

Not necessarily true. I soon learned that she was "high maintenance," so I moved on....


----------



## 163481 (Jul 8, 2015)

Hmm. I never thought of a rolling cutter. Nice job! I suppose one could use the cutter from an old can opener.

I took a more traditional approach...cut a hardwood block in half, dadoed each half, drilled one and installed a threaded insert, glued the halves together, drilled a small hole in the beam and tapped in a brad that had been filed to more resemble a knife blade. Doesn't look pretty but it works.


----------



## Shop guy (Nov 22, 2012)

Hey, Guys, I doubt your going to take them to the fair. In any case we have judged them to be worthy of a blue ribbon.


----------



## brille (Apr 9, 2014)

sfchuck said:


> I suppose one could use the cutter from an old can opener.


That's exactly what another woodworker has done and commented on my posting on G+. Should be worth a try.


----------



## BrianS (Nov 7, 2004)

sfchuck said:


> I suppose one could use the cutter from an old can opener.


If you use the rotary cutter blade, be VERY careful. They are essentially a round razor blade, and sharp as [email protected]!!.... SWMBO is a quilting addict and uses these to cut her material and I've got the scars to prove it. :surprise:

That is a nice marking gauge tho.. might have to abscond with one of her cutters and make one.


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

sfchuck said:


> Hmm. I never thought of a rolling cutter. Nice job! I suppose one could use the cutter from an old can opener.
> 
> I took a more traditional approach...cut a hardwood block in half, dadoed each half, drilled one and installed a threaded insert, glued the halves together, drilled a small hole in the beam and tapped in a brad that had been filed to more resemble a knife blade. Doesn't look pretty but it works.


or a tile cutter...


----------



## brille (Apr 9, 2014)

BrianS said:


> If you use the rotary cutter blade, be VERY careful. They are essentially a round razor blade, and sharp as [email protected]!!....


Because of diameter of the rod, the cuts can not go to deep. But you are right Brian, they are very sharp. Don't ask me, where I got my knowledge!


----------



## waynecochran (Aug 2, 2011)

Uwe, form follows function and you have that covered. I think I would make one like yours than the fancy, tropical hardwood versions you always see in the magazines.


----------



## DaninVan (Jan 1, 2012)

You saved yourself a bucket of money over the Veritas version, Uwe. High marks! (pun intended  )


----------



## brille (Apr 9, 2014)

Thanks Dan  and Wayne!
It's cheap and it works great. But I am already thinking about how to build a Dual Marking Gauge similar to Veritas or one with two blades.

Best regards to all!

Uwe


----------

